# Great Weekend



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

A wonderful time was had by one and all at Stokes State Forest this past three-day weekend. We left Friday at 3:30 and it was 58 degrees. Saturday the temp dropped throughout the day and by nightfall the rain had changed to snow and it was blizzard conditions. If it hadn't been so wet from the rain all day the snow would have stuck sooner and we probably would have awakend to close to a foot of snow rather than the 3 inches we got.

Saturday night it dropped to 15 degrees and the kitchen pipes froze







so I only had the bathroom water. Sunday night it went down to nine degrees







:cold:







and I lost the bathroom water too. I've changed my mind about the Outback's ability to withstand winter temps and there will have to be major mods in the spring. Oh well, more work to do.

I ascertained that the main reason I never had problems with my old TT is that the pipes were all run THROUGH the camper and keeping the cabinets open was all that was needed - other than thawing out the line from the tank to the pump when it got really cold







. I also determined that slide toppers are a must if I am going to camp in wet weather under pine trees - what a frozen mess!

We really did have a great time though.









This is our favorite site - very secluded. (I won't tell you the number so these Jersey Guys in here don't steal it!!!)









We awoke to 3 inches of snow that stuck.









You have to carry a lot of gear to winter camp - the generator was a life-saver!









Slide toppers are planned.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT! I love REAL winter camping!!! Tho' I must say, we were very glad to be curled up in front of the fireplace when we hit that 9degree mark Sat. night z(and then watched the mercury keep dropping).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

moosegut,

Great pictures. Reminded me why I left Illinois so many years ago!









Have to give you credit, though, for (moose) gutting it out.

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Wow!







I'm impressed!
Real winter camping...
What did you do for fun besides work keeping warm?








Great site, probably not crowded this time of year...

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

As we say in California,"that is bitchin'". Great pics.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut,

Some very nice pics. sunny However, glad you got to take them rather than me.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Stokes is about an hour from us, we used to go up there when I was a kid and we would play around the lake and in the river.

Nice pics.

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Moosegut,

Looks great. If you ever want to do some boondocking in the Adirondacks let me know. We could have a "mini-outback boondock winter rally" I hope to get the boys out over Presidents Weekend in February.

Jared


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Those pics are great. We would have had to extend the camping trip if it snowed 3 inches on us here. Anything more than a dusting and the schools, roads, and businesses close and there is no milk or bread at any grocery store (not sure why but everyone has to buy milk and bread when it sonws here







)

Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Anything more than a dusting and the schools, roads, and businesses close and there is no milk or bread at any grocery store (not sure why but everyone has to buy milk and bread when it sonws here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tidefan,

Same way it is here in LA when we get notice of a little bad weather (wind/rain). They clean Wal-Mart and every other business out of milk, bread, batteries, lanterns, etc.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Anything more than a dusting and the schools, roads, and businesses close [snapback]73509[/snapback]​


It always cracks me up when I see how it looks like a demolition derby in the south when an inch of snow falls. You'd think those good old boy, Nascar-loving ******** would be able to drive better than that. Up here where we have winter, people manage pretty well. But some are better than others.

Although I am no fan of winter cold, I do know how to drive in snowy/icy conditions. Pitching my vehicle sideways in a full-lock drift is one of the few fun things I get to do when the conditions are bad. I think the ice racing I used to do made me better appreciate the limits of traction. This was motorcycle racing and we didn't use any girly-man studs in our tires either. It was tractionized rubber tires in those days. Way cool fun.









And Moosegut, you walk the walk when it comes to winter camping. All hail the the Moose.









Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow Scott, you are a true winter camper
I don't know if I could have done a weekend like that
My Outbackers.com hat goes off to you
Glad you had a good time









Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, that is impressive! I'm glad you were able to have a good time!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott















for winter camping. Your pics are great and I am sure glad you enjoyed yourself.

I am curious about the signs on the tree - "No camping Allowed"









Thor


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

scott

what a pretty sight to wake up to in the morning (second pic), the last pic, thats not a pretty sight









at least you had a good time though thanks for sharing your pics.

darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> Looks great. If you ever want to do some boondocking in the Adirondacks let me know. We could have a "mini-outback boondock winter rally" I hope to get the boys out over Presidents Weekend in February.
> 
> ...


Jared,

We'll be up at Roger's Rock on Lake George for Memorial Day weekend and then for the first two weeks of August. Love the Adirondacks.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I am curious about the signs on the tree - "No camping Allowed"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The signs are about it being bear country. No girly-man campers we.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks like June weather to me!

Camp on! No bugs!


----------

